# Problemi con l'installazione di Xorg

## super_matrix

Salve a ragazzi... non riesco ad installare xorg sul mio notebbok HP NX6110; sto seguendo questa guida.

L'errore che ottengo quando lancio X -configure è:

```
Gentoo_NX6110 / # X -configure

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux Gentoo_NX6110 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Thu May 28 00:28:59 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 05 June 2009  11:31:44PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jun  5 23:57:16 2009

Missing output drivers.  Configuration failed.

```

mentre questo è il mio make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -mtune=pentium-m -m32 -mfpmath=sse -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fforce-addr -pipe -mno-3dnow -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mno-sse3"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--enable-new-dtags,--sort-common,-s" 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

LANG="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LINGUAS="it en"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=${PORTDIR}/distfiles

PKGDIR=${PORTDIR}/packages

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM="/etc/portage/rsync_excludes"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

FEATURES="sandbox"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"
```

con emerge -pvD xorg-server ottengo:

```
Gentoo_NX6110 / # emerge -pvD xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/acl-0  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6  USE="hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -tslib -ur98 -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="-apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vermilion -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo -xgi" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

e infine con emerge portage-utils; qlist -I -C x11-drivers/ ottengo:

```
....

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

```

e manca la scheda Video.... perché !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## cloc3

 *super_matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="-apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vermilion -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo -xgi"
> 
> ...
> ...

 

in effetti, sembra che tu non abbia scelto alcuna scheda video.

fai attenzione a tenere d'occhio, oltre alla guida che hai già indicato, anche questa.

----------

## super_matrix

Trovato l'errore, nel make.conf c'era

```
VIDEO_CARDS="i810" 
```

mentre ora con

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel" 
```

sono ad un passo successivo...ma ho sempre un errore: quando eseguo X -config /root/xorg.conf.new ottengo questo msg di errore e non so come muovermi:

```
Gentoo_NX6110 ~ # X -config /root/xorg.conf.new 

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux Gentoo_NX6110 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Thu May 28 00:28:59 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 06 June 2009  12:08:42AM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jun  6 23:50:41 2009

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)

FATAL: Module i915 not found.

(EE) [drm] drmOpen failed.

(EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

(EE) intel(0): Failed to allocate framebuffer. Is your VideoRAM set too low?

(EE) intel(0): Couldn't allocate video memory

Fatal server error:

AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0

```

In cosa sbaglio ????

----------

## Peach

 *super_matrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)
> 
> ...

 

sembra ti manchi il supporto per il l'agp del tuo chipset.

controlla di avere abilitato i moduli necessari nel kernel

(se hai già controllato o se ti servono più info domanda pure)

----------

## !equilibrium

Gentoo DRI Guide

----------

## super_matrix

Ho effettuato un lspci e questo è il risultato:

```
Gentoo_NX6110 ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)

02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

02:06.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

02:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

```

mentre il kernel l'ho compilato alla fine con genkernel... ogni volta che provavo a fare le configurazioni "a mano" non mi partiva nulla  :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

bene

l'idea di genkernel è quella di avere una base funzionante e poi effettuare gli aggiustamenti a manina

io direi che potresti partire seguendo il suggerimento di equi e seguire la guida a DRI (anche in italiano)

----------

